# Mentor Program



## Lateefah26 (May 17, 2012)

Do any chapters have a mentor program? At my job they just started a mentor program and I think it is great. I really think the local chapters should try something like this. No it won't ensure anyone a job, but at least people are not sitting around idle. As a new coder with no experience I would love one on one advice on how to get my start in the industry, coding tips, studying tips for exams, etc. Any suggestions on how to implement something like this or do you all even think it is a good idea?


----------



## npricercm (May 17, 2012)

*mentor program*



Lateefah26 said:


> Do any chapters have a mentor program? At my job they just started a mentor program and I think it is great. I really think the local chapters should try something like this. No it won't ensure anyone a job, but at least people are not sitting around idle. As a new coder with no experience I would love one on one advice on how to get my start in the industry, coding tips, studying tips for exams, etc. Any suggestions on how to implement something like this or do you all even think it is a good idea?



This sounds like a great idea.  It's difficult to get "mentors" to step up because it is a HUGE commitment.  I applaud your job for implementing the mentor program.


----------

